# Solved: Dell Dimension E521 Flashing lights but not action



## djtg1234 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi - I have a Dell Dimension E521 which won't start up properly: when I turn it on I get a green flashing number 3 and 4 on the front and the fan is going - but nothing comes up on screen.

I haven't added or changed anything recently to it. I have tried unpluggin all the cables and plugging back in -but no change.

Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

heres the details on the diagnostic codes
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dime521/en/SM_EN/adtshoot.htm#wp1056411

3 and 4 - indicates memory issue - but not sure if thats the lights flashing
scroll down the page - tells you how to run a diagnostic


----------



## djtg1234 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction - took out both memory boards, put them back in and restarted and it appears to be working again. Fingers crossed!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thats good news ..


----------

